# I just won a KnitKing



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

yesterday on Ebay. Am I allowed to post the link to the auction so I can get advice?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure you are! Why would you not be able to do that?


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Some boards don't let you post links to other sites. Thanks for the super fast reply. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350484996443&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

So, um, is it a good buy? Besides instruction manuals, which I don't see in the pics, is anything else missing? Does anyone know how to use this model? :-O I'm new to machine knitting but have several huge projects that I think would be better on a machine. (Read--->more likely to get completed before I die. :-O :-D )


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

I almost bid on it the price was right but I won one last week and now I have to wait for it and like you I was very happy yet wonder if I got a good buy and what I will need to get latter I am trying to find out what brother machine my knitking will be compatable with. My says knik king automatic on the front


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, glad you got one last week, Mary!  Maybe we can learn it together.


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

well with my luck I will have to buy other things like maybe a yarn holder or something I bought a usm and have had no luck with it at all and I can never buy something I don't have to take back and this is something I don't want to so will have to wait and see. Sure hope you have better luck and please I will try to learn along with you if I can.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be happy to share what I learn with you.  I have to remember to go slow, though, because I tend to like to figure something out and then try all sorts of undocumented variations. I suspect MK won't be as forgiving on that as loom knitting is. :-o


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

well I have done some loom kniting but only what is in the patterns so if you learn maybe when you share it I will understand and beable to learn as well


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be happy to share what I learn. You can see four of my loom knitting designs in the pictures forum.


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

great when I get my km I will let you know maybe I will know more then on what I may need I have no instruction book with it but I read there are brother machines that are close if I can find out the right one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know nothing about knitting machines but always thought of them as expensive investments. This is certainly affordable.

On a machine like this, how much can you do? Are you limited in patterns, or stitches? Can you do shaping as in sweaters or hats? or gloves?


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

By stitches I assume you mean stitch styles as opposed to number of stitches. The answer is, I have no idea until it gets here and I start experimenting with it.

If by shaping you mean things such as adding a heel to a sock or increasing, decreasing, I would assume these can be done on any machine with the right tools and know how.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

You can shape your items by increasing and decreasing stitches as you do with hand knit items. You can do lace, cables, tuck stitch, slip stitch on a knitting machine. 

Those with a punch card or the electronic ones, you can do much much more. 

This one looks like a very basic machine. If you wanted to do garter stitch, you would have to re-form the stitch by hand. If you wanted 1 x 1 rib (or 2 x 2) you would have to knit the total number of rows you wanted for the rib, then re-form every other stitch to purl (drop the stitch off the hook, ravel down and re-latch back up)


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

<---not real knitting savvy yet, what does a tuck stitch or a clip stitch look like?


----------



## mylila (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to pick one up that I am buying. I hope it's still there. I'm really excited. I have a Bond now, but would like to expand. My DH isn't so much so, but I promised him I would get rid of the Bond, Sell or give away. xoXO MB


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Slip stitch rather, sheesh.

Also, are those extra needles in the one picture? I can see in another one that it looks as though I will have to replace one.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

OOooooo if this one works out well I might know someone who would want to buy it. :-D


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

A slip stitch is where the yarn doesn't knit into the needles. It bypasses the needle (lies under it)causing a strand of yarn across the stitch. (Same as in hand knitting. Slip next stitch purl wise to right hand needle with the yarn in back (for RS rows) yarn in front (for WS rows)), but your doing this all on the purl side of the fabric on the machine since the back side is the side facing you as you knit across with the carriage.

Tuck is where the yarn is held (not knit) as a loop in the needle for 2 or 3 or sometimes 4 rows and then on the next row it is knit off as a stitch. It causes a pucker in the fabric on the right side and a design on the purl side (which is usually used as the public side of the garment).

Go to YouTube and search for machine knitting, etc. Diana Sullivan has great videos. I figure your machine would work more like the Bond Machine or the USM (Ultimate Sweater Machine).


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the info. sounds like a real learning curve and some financial investment. but definitely some good possibilities for production work.

FYI, i did try to look up the machine online and came across some sites that have downloadable instructions and one site that lists interchangeable parts with other mftr's machines that are still made.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, the interchangeable parts will come in handy.  Someone already pointed me toward free manuals, too.  Thank you!


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

crossettman said:


> You can shape your items by increasing and decreasing stitches as you do with hand knit items. You can do If you wanted 1 x 1 rib (or 2 x 2) you would have to knit the total number of rows you wanted for the rib, then re-form every other stitch to purl (drop the stitch off the hook, ravel down and re-latch back up)


Would I have to do that for every row or would the machine "remember" that I changed it?


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

I was wondering if you noticed the size of it. says 1/2 inch, by whatever. what can you do with something so small? and its a vintage? don' think you will find a bookletfor that, i know there are sites for free books. but i never found any of what i was looking for. Hate to see you spend 50 dollars and not be able to use it. 
i know i sound negative about this, but i could never buy anything like this without seeing it in person. or asking a lot of questions. 
good luck if you decide to take it. Carol


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

This is what the description says :

43'' long 4 1/2'' wide by 2 1/2'' tall.


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought i read different measurments. i'll have to go back and check,look. sorry if i was wrong.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL It's ok, I was worried I missed something!


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

omg, you know what i did? I didn't move my screen to see the rest of the printing to the right side, all i saw was the 1/2 inch, thinking this was a kids machine. 
please accept my apologies. Carol


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

No worries, Carol, we all make mistakes, and I may rue this purchase yet :-D

OTOH I once bought a bread machine and a couple of dehydrators from ebay and still have one of the dehydrators and the bread machine, so thus far I've nothing to complain about in that department as far as buying off ebay.


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

lol, I'm the one that missed the whole description,lol. 
oh now i feel awful. but mistakes do happen.lol.
i must have been thinkin of the shipping price, i thought that was high, this is only plastic i believe. 
I also have a knitting machine, i made just one big swatch, all the stitches come out so nice an evern. but i put it away, it's easier for me to hand knit, especially wehn it comes to changing the needles and things, besides i like to be comfortable when knitting, not at at table. 
again, goo dluck. Carol


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. I'll keep everyone advised of my progress or lack thereof when it gets here. :-D I can hardly wait!

And someday maybe I can buy yours, Carol! :-D (I get addicted to crafty things easily! :-D )


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Remember to search the internet. You tube has many very informative videos.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> Some boards don't let you post links to other sites. Thanks for the super fast reply. Here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350484996443&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


I have one of these old machines and they can be put back in commission. It will be a bit of work for you and finding the needles if there are not extra needles with them may be a problem but needles even for older machines are so standard that may not be a big issue. You will have to do a lot of cleaning of the machine and carriage first thing and make sure to take off any rust also any needles that are bent or rusted or the latches do not work. I could not quite tell from the pictures what the gate peg set up is. Mine has spring loaded gate pegs that help push the stitches off the needles. I did get the machine to working at one time but by then got a much nicer machine (the Knit King had been given to me) I do not think that it has a retainer bar either. It is gathering dust in the corner.... It will also take a much smaller yarn probably the heaviest yarn you will get to work on it is sportweight but try baby yarn first. It will not do worsted at all.


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

thats good to hear, where are you located, mine is under the bed, lol. comes with the manual and more. 
take care, Carol


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

thats good to hear, where are you located, mine is under the bed, lol. comes with the manual and more. 
take care, Carol


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Carol, I am in SC. Near Charleston.

Thank you for the information, Eve, I will check it over carefully.


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, just in case you decide you want this on ei have, its c alled the Incredible Sweater Machine. I'd have to check the shipping cost .I think it's on the same order as the Ultimate Sweater Machine.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

PM me how much you want when you know shipping and I'll let you know as soon as I can get it 
And thank YOU


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, will check it out probably tuesday, Mondays are really bad here a t our post office. so you said Charleston, SC right?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> So, um, is it a good buy? Besides instruction manuals, which I don't see in the pics, is anything else missing? Does anyone know how to use this model? :-O I'm new to machine knitting but have several huge projects that I think would be better on a machine. (Read--->more likely to get completed before I die. :-O :-D )


   :thumbup: This one looks so much like the first one that I had, and I loved it! It was good enough to get me started, and I learned alot about machines by learning the hard way to operate it.

This one looks to be in a lot better shape than the one that had. I sold it after I got a newer one, and now I kind of wish I had kept it, as it was wonderful for intarsia knitting, and knit weaving too. It is so simple to operate!

:thumbup:  Congradulations!!!


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> intarsia knitting, and knit weaving too.


Ummmm----say again in english please? :-D


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> sistermaide said:
> 
> 
> > intarsia knitting, and knit weaving too.
> ...


  :lol:

Sorry... 'Intarsia' = pictures knitted right into the fabric, by way of color changes in a pattern of stitches.

'Knit weaving' = While knitting with a machine, we incorporate straight strands of yarn, fabric strips, or other material, to add thickness, heft, or art to the knit. It looks like woven fabric to the untrained eye, but upon closer examination, has usually just a teeny bit of stretch. It is usually quite stiff, compared to other normally knitted fabrics. This method is sometimes used by my freinds that would like to have the item woven, but do not have loom available, or don't want to set up a whole loom for one small project.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

OH Thank you! How about for delicate lace?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> OH Thank you! How about for delicate lace?


It is what I call a rather 'middle of the road' size needle machine, but you can do a lot of things on it. I thought baby yarn was on the 'almost too big for it' yarn, and found it fun testing crochet cotton on it as a learning tool. The only thing it really does with out real 'help' is stockinget stitch, but compared to hand knitting it is really fast. You can manipulate it for ribbing really easily, (I think easier than most of the newer machines) and other stitches are hand minipulated too, in that you choose which needles to pull out. All your work is in the wide open spaces, so it is really easy to see what you are doing, and count them out also. I think of all the machines I have done cable stitch on, it was the easiest one. Just my opinion, remember, ...we all have one.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the same machine, I used for many years and love it. Brought it with me when I moved to USA, I have been here for 45 years, and had used to make lots of baby layettes and for may years I supported my family with my knitting. Made several afgahns too by knitting the panels and then joing them together.
Enjoy it, it's very easy to use and very versatile.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I have the same machine, I used for many years and love it. Brought it with me when I moved to USA, I have been here for 45 years, and had used to make lots of baby layettes and for may years I supported my family with my knitting. Made several afgahns too by knitting the panels and then joing them together.
> Enjoy it, it's very easy to use and very versatile.


Good! I know who to ask when I get frustrated and want to throw it through the window! :-D


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

You will laugh at yourself for thinking that very soon, start slowly and believe me you will be madly in love with it


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> You will laugh at yourself for thinking that very soon, start slowly and believe me you will be madly in love with it


Start slowly? Me? You don't know me very well :-D :lol:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't need a yarn holder as you throw the yarn across


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice, but understand, this is my very FIRST machine and I am not even sure it has a manual :-D So I only have a very general idea what that means :-D


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> yesterday on Ebay. Am I allowed to post the link to the auction so I can get advice?


I have a KnitKing machine I bought several years ago. It is the same as a Brothers Knit machine.

I had some web links that accessed parts for the machines.

I googled "Brother Knit Machine" and many web links popped up.

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/cat_knitting_machine_parts1.cfm


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much, Carol


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## ElaineBird (May 17, 2011)

Hi - sounds great - I recently brought my old machine back into service (singer) and was advised by local expert to buy a new 'sponge bar' as old ones most certainly cause problems. http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/ will help you to get going really cheaply!
Cheers
Elaine


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> crossettman said:
> 
> 
> > You can shape your items by increasing and decreasing stitches as you do with hand knit items. You can do If you wanted 1 x 1 rib (or 2 x 2) you would have to knit the total number of rows you wanted for the rib, then re-form every other stitch to purl (drop the stitch off the hook, ravel down and re-latch back up)
> ...


It depends upon the pattern. You decrease or increase sometime every row and sometimes EOR (every other row) and sometimes 3 or 4 or 5 rows in between.
No, the machine would not remember to do this. This would be your responsibility to remember. 
(Example - the pattern might say: Decrease (or increase) each side EOR 6 times.)


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

I meant for a rib stitch. Sorry I didn't specify.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> I meant for a rib stitch. Sorry I didn't specify.


I would like to jump in on this one...

If you are doing a rib stitch, you would want to wait until you have knitted all the rows that you intend to use as the rib, then rip down a runner one needle at a time, all the way to the row you want to pearl. This is the faster way to do it, as I find that once I get a column started, I am kind of 'on a roll'.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

> 'Knit weaving' = While knitting with a machine, we incorporate straight strands of yarn, fabric strips, or other material, to add thickness, heft, or art to the knit. It looks like woven fabric to the untrained eye, but upon closer examination, has usually just a teeny bit of stretch. It is usually quite stiff, compared to other normally knitted fabrics. This method is sometimes used by my freinds that would like to have the item woven, but do not have loom available, or don't want to set up a whole loom for one small project.


This would work as well by hand, wouldn't it? For potholders and such?


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't imagine why it wouldn't, but that is my opinion only.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Chava said:


> > 'Knit weaving' = While knitting with a machine, we incorporate straight strands of yarn, fabric strips, or other material, to add thickness, heft, or art to the knit. It looks like woven fabric to the untrained eye, but upon closer examination, has usually just a teeny bit of stretch. It is usually quite stiff, compared to other normally knitted fabrics. This method is sometimes used by my freinds that would like to have the item woven, but do not have loom available, or don't want to set up a whole loom for one small project.
> 
> 
> This would work as well by hand, wouldn't it? For potholders and such?


Yes, it does work, and for small things you can do that. I will admit right off the bat, though, that I am not co-ordinated enough to keep that many items under my control at the same time, and get enough tension to make it look straight as I would want it.

....And then again, I am not a big fan of knit weaving anyway, just thought I would mention it for the advantage of others.

:-D


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

TheLadyHawke said:


> OH Thank you! How about for delicate lace?


Your knitting machine looks like a 4.5 mm guage. My 4.5 knits very pretty lace. I don't remember if this one had any push buttons for patterns or if its a basic KM either way you would want to acquire a garter bar for transferring multiple sts. dianaknits.com shows how to use transfer tools and garter bars very well even for multiple needles. Then all you'd have to do after transferring the sts is knit them leaving the empty needles in working position.
Knitweaving is a very neat way to make designs on fabric. Depending on how large the the yarns being used are. I am working on a project with the base yarn 2400 ypp and the top yarn is two strands of the 2400 ypp in a contrasting color, knitting on Tension 8. The fabric looks and feels very nice, not stiff at all. If you try to use worsted weight yarn on a tight pattern, every row for instance, with a 4.5 guage KM it will be very stiff possibly not able to knit at all. 
I hope you will have many opportunities to thoroughly enjoy your new KM.


----------



## TheLadyHawke (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks  I was really hoping to be able to do lace in particular with this machine.


----------

